# Alabama Offshore 11-28-21



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Since someone asked about fishing offshore in Alabama the other day I’ll revisit my mediocre tale from the weekend. Ran out of Mobile Bay with the intentions of catching sheep head. The wind was howling and the waves made it very difficult to fish while hooked to a rig. We went around the front side in search of calmer water and very halfheartedly looked for red fish. Worked a big school of diving Pelicans. Nada. Ran to a triple rig out front and caught a few trigger, snapper, and two sheepshead. It laid down enough that we could get out to some near shore numbers in search of the mingo. We bounced around to about 10 spots catching baby snapper and trigger. We weeded through the pest to get a three man limit of Alabama snapper and not one mingo.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

They can't all be gems, but at least you got out of the house. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

The good news is a pelican didn't poop on ya. Glad for the report!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

it's hard not to catch a trigger these days. the only way not to catch one is don't put any bait on the hook.
jack


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

You forgot to mention the 3 pound pinfish I caught. That thing had shoulders like an amberjack. Should have mounted that beast.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

😂 😂 😂
Stud bait fish


----------



## turbodog (Oct 12, 2007)

My Grandfather told of putting his bait in a small brown paper bag to get past the triggers then jig the wet paper off on bottom. Haven't tried it myself.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

^^^ 

Sounds far fetched but not unreasonable.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Glad you got out there. Thanks for the report!


----------

